# woocommerce embroidery



## terrydolin (Mar 31, 2008)

Not sure if this is were I should be, I have woo commerce set up and want to add customization to the site with a customize this item button, then be able to add to cart, I have looked at many sites and plug ins but cant find what i'm looking for any help would be appreciated. I have used godaddy store, shopify, zen cart, oscommerce, big cartal, this is our site in progress www.dvsgraphic.com


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

If you are using any plugins from Woothemes and/or if you purchased your theme from them (and not a free one), you can contact them and ask for assistance. They won't give you any help unless you've purchased something from them. WooCommerce shopping cart is a free plugin, thus they don't offer support for it unless you've purchased something else from them. You site does say you are using a 'woo theme', but I don't know if you purchased it or not.

That being said, the design changes that can be made are heavily dependent on the theme you are using. For example, if you want a sidebar on the left side of your page and your theme doesn't include that option, then you are stuck unless you choose another theme that allows that.

A plugin that may work for you is 'Visual Composer-Page Builder for Wordpress. I needed a different page set-up for a specific product line and this solved the problem for me. There are button generator plugins but you also need to have the ability to place them where you need them to be located. Not knowing your dashboard, what you are using, etc. I can't really suggest specifically what you need to do. I'm also not an expert but I surely am in the lower end of the advanced category...lololol..

I am still building my new site after having my hands tied behind my back by other platforms such as 3Dcart (who lied like crazy regarding what I would be able to do with my site). I ended up going with Wordpress, Thesis Theme (frame) and Clip Cart skin. This was a whole new area for me so I also ended up paying a membership to - byobwebsite(dot)com of which the owner Rick Anderson is a website building guru. However, he specializes in Thesis but has many tutorials and videos regarding the basics of wordpress and woocommerce that you may find helpful. You may then also decide to go the Thesis route where you have nearly complete control over everything within your site.

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## terrydolin (Mar 31, 2008)

I had the site built I dont think it is a purchased theme. I just need some custom text box ablity, we are still working on the site, I will look at Visual Composer-Page Builder, thank you


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

If someone built the site for you, why not contact him/her?

The best advice I was given was to focus on the function of my site and worry about aesthetics later. I looked at your site, and am wondering if you have your shipping calculated properly. Not my business to say what your setting should be but.... I would not purchase a $5.99 patch and pay $9.99 shipping. It's not breakable, it can be mailed via 1st class mail with delivery confirmation for $2. Even priority mail flat rate envelope is $5.05. Even added on credit card transaction fees the $9.99 is steep.

My point is NOT to focus on your shipping policies BUT rather to point out that perhaps you should focus on the important things first while building your site and not worry so much about buttons right now. I just read your shipping policy and it certainly doesn't jive with what I am seeing during checkout. Buttons are the least of what you should be concerned with right now...


----------



## terrydolin (Mar 31, 2008)

i will look at that I have someone helping me, i need to fix that thanks for the advise, but the other part is for the custom embroidery that we do for the products i will see if i can fix the shipping. thanks


----------



## VeeLove (Jul 18, 2010)

Woocommerce has a plugin for customizing. I forget the name of it but it is available.


----------



## terrydolin (Mar 31, 2008)

yes i cant find it ether, i fixed the shipping, and i found that it is a wp temp wptouch. i think, found other things as well and have fixed them, all i want is to add a custom text box to the product if they want to custom embroidery to it.


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

Try this one:
Plugin Name: Personalized WooCommerce Store
Plugin URI: N-Media Wordpress Plugin and Theme Development
Description: Woocommerce extension which allow store admin to add message in almost every area of store like Product, Cart, Checkout, My Account etc. Even some action like redirect login and registrion.

I use that plugin to add custom text boxes on my checkout page, but you can add stuff to any page, etc.

Once it's installed, it is located on your admin dashboard column...it's called NM WooStore Settings. There is a pro version as well as a free one. Hopefully this is what you are looking for


----------



## VeeLove (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes extension not a plugin, http://www.woothemes.com/products/product-add-ons/


----------



## terrydolin (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you I will look at it.


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

I have the this, it's installed via plugins, and to activate/deactivate/edit it...it is located with all the plugins...I installed it at least 8 months ago. As this things have a tendency to change on a regular basis, it could be different or bundled with something else. 

Wordpress plugins and extensions are the same thing.... 
_WordPress plugins_ are bits of software that can be uploaded to to _extend_ and expand the functionality of your _WordPress_ site.


----------



## VeeLove (Jul 18, 2010)

sapience said:


> I have the this, it's installed via plugins, and to activate/deactivate/edit it...it is located with all the plugins...I installed it at least 8 months ago. As this things have a tendency to change on a regular basis, it could be different or bundled with something else.
> 
> Wordpress plugins and extensions are the same thing....
> _WordPress plugins_ are bits of software that can be uploaded to to _extend_ and expand the functionality of your _WordPress_ site.



That may be right for WordPress, but WooCommerce has two categories, plug-ins and extensions. I was trying to get the OP to the correct area within WooCommerce.


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

Gotcha...that makes sense...


----------

